# Can't prove work experience.... do I include it in application?



## BarryM (Oct 26, 2009)

Just a quick question, I work for 1.5 years in my first job back in 1997-1999 as a mechanic, before leaving to go into IT industry. No I am back to being a mechanic I feel it is relevant experience, however the company has long since shut down as it was a small family workshop so I have no way of proving I worked there.

I even sent my mother round to my old bosses house but he apparently moved on some 6 years ago. 

She did however find out that they actually sold the business on to a new owner but he moved it to a new site altogether and has no idea who I am.

So do I just leave it out of my work history


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Barry, if you got no way of proving it, letters, salary slips etc, u got no choice but to leave it. would you be knowing any colleagues from that time?


----------



## BarryM (Oct 26, 2009)

I have nothing as it was so long ago, I don't keep in touch with any old work mates from there either but I may be able to track them down, how would that help?

Barry


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Barry,

Personally I would included it after all how do you explain the gap of 1.5 years when you should have been in your first job, do you not have any old photos taken at work? 
Maiden x


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

They can give references. any old customers, they can give references too and you can give a stat dec stating the company has closed now


----------



## BarryM (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok thanks. Will look in to what a Stat Dec entails.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

BarryM said:


> I have nothing as it was so long ago, I don't keep in touch with any old work mates from there either but I may be able to track them down, how would that help?
> 
> Barry


Yes, try and track old work mates down. 2 good places to start are facebook, and friendsreunited, if you remember their names of course


----------



## BarryM (Oct 26, 2009)

So if I get it right, I can get old workmates to do a Stat Dec that they worked with me or do I just need a reference letter from them?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Barry I don't think there is a law in place that says you have to do anything, it really is up to your employer if he believes you or not... after all you could get signed statements from family members saying they worked with you.
I think your making too big an issue out of it, just explain to your prospective employer that you have experience in the field but the company is no longer existing. Why not offer to do a "test"
they could take you into a workshop and point to "things" and you could name them, you could look under a bonnet and name the parts... Lots of ways of showing you have had experience.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s I am a woman hence the "things" lol


----------



## BarryM (Oct 26, 2009)

Hahaha at "things", I suppose you are right. I wasn't so worried about a future employer doubting my experience as I could fairly easily convince them with my training record but I just wasn't sure what immigration would want as proof.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Aha I didn't realise it was for immigration. I don't know what you would need as I am in Egypt under diplomatic staff status. In these days of computers I would think it would be easy enough for the Inland revenue and N.I to give you a copy of your payments and who they were made through. Personally I would go for an interview with every piece of information I had, better safe than sorry.

Good luck x


----------

